# Scope or No Scope?



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

My brother drew a Elk muzz tag for the Wasatch this year and was wondering whether to get a scope or not. I currently do not have a scope on my Thompson Center. What are the pros and cons that you all have experienced using a 1X scope?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Check these threads out.

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2921

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=151


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Levy-

I have a .50 Winchester Apex that I am tuning up for the Paunsaugunt deer hunt. I tried open sights but found that I prefer a scope, even it is is only 1 power. I bought a 1x Pine Ridge scope from Cabelas for around $70 and it seems to be working great. It is easy on the eyes, shoots great and has a lifetime warranty. You should give it a try.

Hawkeye


----------



## Taxidermynut (Jun 18, 2008)

Burris used to make a 1x scope that has a ballistic plex in it. You can find them sometimes on ebay. They work great. I used one last year on my bull hunt. First line was on at 100 yds. Second was on at 170 yds. Also would recomend the 300 gr. bonded shockwaves. My bull was quatering away at 165 yds. Bullet thraveled through and shattered off side sholder. I used the encor, but grouped with both ont encor and omega. Both grouped great with 130 grains of 777 pellets (30 gr. pellet first) and a small rifle primer 209 conversion kit. You can get these online and I think at cabelas. It gives you 10 209 primers that you can reprime with small rifle primers. Closed my groups up tones. Use a better scope to find out what load groups best as grouping with a 1x sucks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

I choose to just use the iron sights on my Remington 700 ML. For me, the muzzle-loader hunt should be a more traditional hunt and this is where I personally draw the line. I know, if I really wanted to use a traditional muzzle-loader I would get a flintlock Kentucky long rifle, or a Hawken or something, not a modern inline, and I would shoot lead balls and loose powder, not Pyrodex and sabots. But for me the muzzle-loader hunt should at the very least be iron-sights only. Thats just my personal opinion though. Having optics with crosshairs or a red-dot definitely helps provide more precise aiming and therefore better accuracy. My brother-in-law has a Burris 1x on his Thompson Omega and he absolutely loves it.


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

I have used open sights, scopes, and peep sights. I prefer the peep sights on my White muzzleloader. For almost any other rifle I prefer a scope. Maybe it's the 1X thing. Maybe if you could find a really good one that gathered light well it wouldn't be as bad.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I have a red dot scope on mine right now. I would kind of like to try iron sites this year to see how much of a difference it makes. I like the red dot and I took a buck in 2006 with it at 130 yards. TC Omega is the gun I have.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I like the red dot scopes as well. My eyes don't do as well as they used to with open sights so I shoot better with one focal plane. I shoot an Encore with 250 gr Barnes TMZ and get 1.5" groups on a good day. I have taken deer at 160 and 175 yards with that combo.


----------



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I use a truglo red dot sight on my muzzy although it isn't great it still better and more accurate (at least for me) than open sites.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

1x sightron


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> I choose to just use the iron sights on my Remington 700 ML. For me, the muzzle-loader hunt should be a more traditional hunt and this is where I personally draw the line. I know, if I really wanted to use a traditional muzzle-loader I would get a flintlock Kentucky long rifle, or a Hawken or something, not a modern inline, and I would shoot lead balls and loose powder, not Pyrodex and sabots. But for me the muzzle-loader hunt should at the very least be iron-sights only. Thats just my personal opinion though. Having optics with crosshairs or a red-dot definitely helps provide more precise aiming and therefore better accuracy. My brother-in-law has a Burris 1x on his Thompson Omega and he absolutely loves it.


i definatly have to agree with you... i think scopes kinda take the sport out of it... just my personal opinion


----------

